# if you like mallards.......and i know you do.



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I took a drive out to the marsh tonight to check on the ice conditions but i didnt get very far when i saw this..... http://trainingyourretriever.com/mallards/ The videos dont do it justice because i could only capture a small percentage of the birds at one time. they just kept coming and coming and coming from out of nowhere and dropping in. I think it is safe to say a good number of mallards have arrived with this cold weather we have been having.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's awesome! I would love to find the X like that one day. I'd love having landowner permission to actually hunt them even more!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i usually find scenes like that when i leave my gun and dog at home and when i am just doing some scouting. funny thing about these birds is tomorrow they will probably be somewhere else anyway. It's just a good sign there are birds that have moved in.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a good sign, the duck hunting has been slow for me so far.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

How far north was this?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet! Looks like its time to stop by and visit Robert. Hunted The field right behind where you were filming last year. Had a few hunts where mallards worked us like that! From the hunt I had on a corn field on Saturday it does appear we've got an influx of mallards.

Here is a video I took with my smartphone last January. Field directly south from where you were filming. Really fun to sit and watch birds work like that!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNMLmwi- ... ata_player


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

king eider said:


> Sweet! Looks like its time to stop by and visit Robert. Hunted The field right behind where you were filming last year. Had a few hunts where mallards worked us like that! From the hunt I had on a corn field on Saturday it does appear we've got an influx of mallards.


i am sure if you ask the guy who did the scouting he would be able to go to :O•-: :mrgreen: j/k

if i am around tomorrow evening i am going to check out the area again and see if they come back


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> How far north was this?


north of the bear river bird refuge by about 5-7 miles or so. even though it is on private ground i wont give out the exact location in fairness to the landowners so they dont get inundated with tons of people hitting them up.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Sprig Kennels said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> > How far north was this?
> ...


Isn't that the truth. I had a farmer tell me last year his phone rang off the hook from folks a calling. He said he doesn't blame them for calling and glad they do rather then just trespass.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

No worries, I was just curious as to the general area as I know how these things can get out of hand. A buddy and I are trying to decide where to go wednesday morning and were wondering if it was worth the drive up north. Thanks, and hope you hit the x on your next hunt!


----------

